# expressions de sorpresa



## Roi Marphille

Hola a tothom, 

què us sembla fer un recull d'expressions de sorpresa que es fan servir en totes les variants del Català?
Moltes d'elles s'estan perdent i només les diuen les persones grans. Per a la gent jove, molt sovint ens semblen ridícules però també són el nostre patrimoni, no?
Podríem parlar sobre elles, l'origen etc..

va, començo: 

- vatua! (eufemisme per voto a. Font: diccionari de la llengua catalana)
- vatua l'olla! (?)
- caram! (eufemisme per carai)
- ostres! 
- hòstia!
- hosti!
- casum l'òs pedrer!
- casum l'olla!
- ospa Rita! (eufemisme per "hòstia puta")
- renoi!
- collons!
- collops! (eufemisme per "collons")
- codony! (eufemisme per "collons")
- cordons! (eufemisme per "collons")
- collonsus! (eufemisme per "collons")
- macatxis!
- llams i trons!
- la mare del Tano!, quan era gitano!
- cagum Dèu!
- cagum des! (eufemisme pel de dalt)
- cagum Satanàs!
- cagum Judes!
- cagum patam!
- dimonis!
- alça!
- alça aquí!
- apa aquí!


Vinga va, animeu-vos!
Slts, 

Roi


----------



## Anna Più

Apa Roi quina reguitzella!
Hi podria afegir:
Apa!
Au va!
Au vinga!
Carall! (eufenisme per caram)
I ara!

Ja hi rumiaré una mica més...
Salutacions a tots i a totes,
A+


----------



## Roi Marphille

i més: 

- ospa tú!
- cagum/casum la pell del dimoni!
- ma'cagum la puta! (molt comú)

per cert amiga Anna Più, "caram" no és un eufemisme per "carall", és més aviat el contrari. Un carall és un penis.


----------



## Mei

Ep, 

Les meves:

Culleres!
Mare de Dèu Senyor! (quanta roba i quant poc sabó i que neta que la vol el senyor)
Valga'm Dèu!
Coi!
I cà!

...ara mateix no me'n ve cap més...

Salut!

Mei


----------



## Laia

també:

- cagum dena! 
- hosti noi!
- òndia!
- la mare!


----------



## Roi Marphille

- bufa!
- rebufa!


----------



## Samaruc

Afegiu-ne unes poques més:

- La mare que el/la/els/les va parir.
- La mare que va... i el pare que torna (variant de l'anterior).
- Hòstic (no sé d'on ix la C, però hi ha gent que ho diu així).
- Hòs...pital.
- Mare de Déu (sovint pronunciat Ma'e Déu).
- Mare de Déu Senyor (sovint pronunciat Ma'e Déu Senyor).
- Verge Santíssima (supose que el santoral donarà per a molt més).
- Mos guarde (de Déu nos guard): Aquest és tot un clàssic entre les senyores de certa edat.
- Redéu (i variants com “recontraredéu”).
- Fotre (i variants com refotre).
- Collins / Collinses / Collona.
- De la col·leció dels “casum/cagum”, canvieu l'inici per “caguen” (els valencians en general fem la 1ª persona sing. del Pres. Ind. de la 1ª conj. amb “E”)

Segur que n'hi ha més però de moment no me'n vénen més al cap.


----------



## Roi Marphille

ja ja ja  
m'agrada el de Hòs-pital! aquest l'havia sentit. Un familiar meu el deia bastant. 

Més: 
- va parir!
- Mare de Déu Santíssima!

i no se si aquest es podria considerar també de sorpresa: 
- collons de mico! (em consta que es diu bastant a la zona de València)


----------



## Mei

Ep canalla!

La coneixeu aquesta pàgina? 

http://www.llenguacatalana.com/insults.html

Salut!

Mei


----------



## Roi Marphille

Mei said:
			
		

> Ep canalla!
> 
> La coneixeu aquesta pàgina?
> 
> http://www.llenguacatalana.com/insults.html
> 
> Salut!
> 
> Mei


 
Molt bona la pàgina!
ui ui ui 
surt "vigatà" ! i jo vaig nèixer a Vic.. 
però no sóc vigatà eh?


----------



## belén

Les meves:

Es perdals! 
Betua deu de mon!
Catxin dena!
Cagon dena!
Cagon tot!

I parlant d'expressions curioses, coneixeu aquesta:

Ets un perdal soleat - trad: ets un capullo.

Adeu!

Be


----------



## Mei

belen said:
			
		

> I parlant d'expressions curioses, coneixeu aquesta:
> 
> Ets un perdal soleat - trad: ets un capullo.
> 
> Adeu!
> 
> Be


 
No la coneixia però si m'ho diuen no em pensaria que vol dir això!  

Valga'm Dèu, on anirem a parar!  

Salut!

Mei


----------



## belén

M'encanta "ets un pardal soleat" (pardal o perdal? ara dubto...) És bastant antic, supos que era un insult "light" de llavors..però encara s'escolta sovint.. El trobo bonissim, ademés imagino el pardal prenguent el "solete" amb unes ulleres totes fashion...


----------



## Laia

Mei said:
			
		

> Ep canalla!
> 
> La coneixeu aquesta pàgina?
> 
> http://www.llenguacatalana.com/insults.html
> 
> Salut!
> 
> Mei


 
camacu i pixapí són un insult? jo m'ho prenc com una nomeclatura carinyosa... jajajaja...


----------



## Roi Marphille

Laia said:
			
		

> camacu i pixapí són un insult? jo m'ho prenc com una nomeclatura carinyosa... jajajaja...


je je je  
bé, en realitat són insults poc forts. Jo recordo haver-los utilitzat bastant quan era petit i vivia al poble (a Ventdelplà je je je). N'hi ha un d'altre possiblement més utilitzat *"els de Can Fanga"* / els de Barcelona. L'etimologia d'aquest és molt antiga i molt molt curiosa. Em sap greu però ara no tinc temps de posar-ho..més endavant si puc.
Ara que fa anys que visc a la ciutat, quan vaig al poble, els meus amics em diuen aquestes coses a mi i jo m'ho prenc rient. ...mmm...sí, podria tenir connotacions carinyoses també..


ups, hauríem d'obrir un altre thread no?


----------



## Laia

Roi Marphille said:
			
		

> je je je
> bé, en realitat són insults poc forts. Jo recordo haver-los utilitzat bastant quan era petit i vivia al poble (a Ventdelplà je je je). N'hi ha un d'altre possiblement més utilitzat *"els de Can Fanga"* / els de Barcelona. L'etimologia d'aquest és molt antiga i molt molt curiosa. Em sap greu però ara no tinc temps de posar-ho..més endavant si puc.
> Ara que fa anys que visc a la ciutat, quan vaig al poble, els meus amics em diuen aquestes coses a mi i jo m'ho prenc rient. ...mmm...sí, podria tenir connotacions carinyoses també..
> 
> 
> ups, hauríem d'obrir un altre thread no?


 
Jejeje... suposo que sí que és un insult, però jo insisteixo en creure que és algo maco. Potser perquè soc una camaca acabada i tot ho trobo maco. jejeje. Particularment m'ha agradat molt això de "Can Fanga". No sé que significa però em recorda a una situació recent en la meva vida... un grupet de 4 camaques vam anar a unes festes que es feien al poble d'una amiga nostra de la universitat (en un poblet molt _macu_) i vam acabar la nit amb els pantalons plens de fang fins al genoll, i òbviament a ningú del poble li va passar res semblant... aiiii

Una abraçada


----------



## Roi Marphille

Laia said:
			
		

> Jejeje... suposo que sí que és un insult, però jo insisteixo en creure que és algo maco. Potser perquè soc una camaca acabada i tot ho trobo maco. jejeje. Particularment m'ha agradat molt això de "Can Fanga". No sé que significa però em recorda a una situació recent en la meva vida... un grupet de 4 camaques vam anar a unes festes que es feien al poble d'una amiga nostra de la universitat (en un poblet molt _macu_) i vam acabar la nit amb els pantalons plens de fang fins al genoll, i òbviament a ningú del poble li va passar res semblant... aiiii
> 
> Una abraçada


 
je je je  
pi-xa-pi-neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeees!!! je je je 
 

PD:quan tingui un moment explico això de Can Fanga. És q estic a la feina i crec q plegaré tardíssim.


----------



## Samaruc

Roi Marphille said:
			
		

> i no se si aquest es podria considerar també de sorpresa:
> - collons de mico! (em consta que es diu bastant a la zona de València)



Hola,

Més que de sorpresa, jo l'he sentida amb la forma de "i un colló de mico!" amb el mateix sentit que quan es diu allò de "i un be negre!".

Però vés a saber, el món de les expressions de sorpresa és il·limitat, igual hi ha algú que ho diu.

Fins una altra.


----------



## Laia

Roi Marphille said:
			
		

> je je je
> pi-xa-pi-neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeees!!! je je je
> 
> 
> PD:quan tingui un moment explico això de Can Fanga. És q estic a la feina i crec q plegaré tardíssim.


 
collons... vull dir ... cUllons...!! ja comencem a insultar-nos... carai tu... cagum dena!!


----------



## Samaruc

belen said:
			
		

> M'encanta "ets un pardal soleat" (pardal o perdal? ara dubto...) És bastant antic, supos que era un insult "light" de llavors..però encara s'escolta sovint.. El trobo bonissim, ademés imagino el pardal prenguent el "solete" amb unes ulleres totes fashion...



Hola Betlem,

A València això de "pardal" té dos sentits:

- Ser un ximplet: "Ets un pardal", "Estàs apardalat", "Aquell és un pardalot".
- El membre viril. Aquest ús està molt generalitzat, o sia, que si véns per ací no digues que t'imagines pardals prenent el sol perquè la gent s'ho prendrà per on no toca.  

Fins a tal punt ha pres aquests dobles sentits que, de forma habitual, quan la gent parla de l'ocell poques vegades diu "pardal" (que sona prou malament ací) sino "pardalet", que ja és, ara sí, l'ocell.

Una aferrada.


----------



## Roi Marphille

Samaruc said:
			
		

> Més que de sorpresa, jo l'he sentida amb la forma de "i un colló de mico!" amb el mateix sentit que quan es diu allò de "i un be negre!".


Exacte, jo l'havia sentit referint-se a això. 
Un client valencià que estava molt enfadat em va fer descobrir una altre ús de la paraula, em va dir: "això és de collons de mico!!!" volent dir : no hi ha dret... "n'hi ha per llogar-hi cadires"

Tens raó Samaruc, hi ha tantes i tantes expressions de sorpresa..a més, moltes són inventades per un mateix i es poden extendre. Bé, tenia aquesta curiositat. 

Salutacions, 
Roi


----------



## Laia

Samaruc said:
			
		

> Hola,
> 
> Més que de sorpresa, jo l'he sentida amb la forma de "i un colló de mico!" amb el mateix sentit que quan es diu allò de "i un be negre!".
> 
> Però vés a saber, el món de les expressions de sorpresa és il·limitat, igual hi ha algú que ho diu.
> 
> Fins una altra.


 
Això del "be negre"... a l'astèrix i l'obèlix en deien "un be negre amb potes rosses"... tinc una memòria jo per a aquestes cosetes...


----------



## Anna Più

> Samaruc: Mare de Déu (sovint pronunciat Ma'e Déu).
> - Mare de Déu Senyor (sovint pronunciat Ma'e Déu Senyor).
> - Verge Santíssima (*supose que el santoral donarà per a molt més).*


 Hola a tothom,
Si que dóna de si el tema!
Fa poc, a Osona, en vaig sentir una de curiosa, que seria interessant saber si la diuen enlloc més. És aquesta:
*Verge Maria de les 7 passes, en va fer una altra i va caure!*

A mi em va fer riure molt!
Fins aviat,
A+


----------



## Zub

Caram, tu!

Feia temps que no venia per aquí, i quina no ha estat la meva sorpresa en veure que també hi ha lloc per a les discusions en català.

"I un be negre amb potes rosses", és una expressió que sovint usava el meu avi. No recordo haver-la llegit a l'Astèrix. Els hauré de repassar.

En canvi, sí que recordo una expressió dels Tintín. Quan, per exemple, un personatge es troba per sorpresa seva amb un altre, acostuma a exclamar: "No en volia saber d'altra!"

Jo la trobo deliciosa.

Salut!


----------



## Laia

Zub said:
			
		

> Caram, tu!
> 
> "I un be negre amb potes rosses", és una expressió que sovint usava el meu avi. No recordo haver-la llegit a l'Astèrix. Els hauré de repassar.
> 
> 
> 
> Ostres... no em feu massa cas... que a vegades m'emociono i recordo coses que potser mai han passat jajaja, potser no ho havia vist a l'Astèrix, però jo diria que sí  . Però vaja, almenys aquesta expressió no me l'he inventada
> 
> Fins després!
Click to expand...


----------



## Roi Marphille

Laia said:
			
		

> Zub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caram, tu!
> 
> "I un be negre amb potes rosses", és una expressió que sovint usava el meu avi. No recordo haver-la llegit a l'Astèrix. Els hauré de repassar.
> 
> 
> 
> Ostres... no em feu massa cas... que a vegades m'emociono i recordo coses que potser mai han passat jajaja, potser no ho havia vist a l'Astèrix, però jo diria que sí  . Però vaja, almenys aquesta expressió no me l'he inventada
> 
> Fins després!
> 
> 
> 
> mmm...perdoneu el meu atreviment i us contradigui al dir que aquesta expressió del be negre no és de sorpresa sinó de negació.
> ai ai ai va, a veure qui obre un thread amb "expressions de negació"? no m'ho feu fer sempre a mi eh?
> 
> slts
> 
> Roi
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Laia

Roi Marphille said:
			
		

> Laia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caram, tu!
> 
> "I un be negre amb potes rosses", és una expressió que sovint usava el meu avi. No recordo haver-la llegit a l'Astèrix. Els hauré de repassar.
> 
> mmm...perdoneu el meu atreviment i us contradigui al dir que aquesta expressió del be negre no és de sorpresa sinó de negació.
> ai ai ai va, a veure qui obre un thread amb "expressions de negació"? no m'ho feu fer sempre a mi eh?
> 
> slts
> 
> Roi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Això del _be negre_ va sortir per allò del _colló de mico_... no t'enrecordes  ? jajaja
> vaaaa obre el thread tu, que segur que te'n mors de ganes!!! (per cert, jo encara vull saber allò de Can Fanga...)
> 
> Fins ara
> Laia
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Samaruc

Anna Più said:
			
		

> Hola a tothom,
> Si que dóna de si el tema!
> Fa poc, a Osona, en vaig sentir una de curiosa, que seria interessant saber si la diuen enlloc més. És aquesta:
> *Verge Maria de les 7 passes, en va fer una altra i va caure!*
> 
> A mi em va fer riure molt!
> Fins aviat,
> A+



Caram, molt bona... De tota manera no deixa de ser sorprenent que una expressió tan elaborada es diga en un moment de sorpresa... Les persones som imprevisibles!


----------



## Roi Marphille

Samaruc said:
			
		

> Caram, molt bona... De tota manera no deixa de ser sorprenent que una expressió tan elaborada es diga en un moment de sorpresa... Les persones som imprevisibles!


Sí amic Samaruc, de vegades es dóna el fet que la segona part la diu la persona del costat! d'això se'n diu coordinació eh? je je je


----------



## Samaruc

Roi Marphille said:
			
		

> Sí amic Samaruc, de vegades es dóna el fet que la segona part la diu la persona del costat! d'això se'n diu coordinació eh? je je je



Ha, ha, cert, company, cert!


----------



## Anna Più

> Roi: Sí amic Samaruc, de vegades es dóna el fet que la segona part la diu la persona del costat! d'això se'n diu coordinació eh? je je je


 
Je,je... Molt viu Roi!
A+


----------



## belén

Dons a la roqueta "pardal" només vol dir "caradura" (menys o manco) - una persona que viu des compte..
Hem de fer un fil de paraules que a un lloc volen dir una cosa i a l'altra un altra un poc més perillosa... 

Be


----------



## Catalan Nation

Quins collons noi! i jo que us volía posar uns enllaços que us podien interesar i resulta que abans tinc que posar 30 misatges .

Cagum tot! post número 1


----------



## Jim Fila

<< què carda aquest animal !!! >>

 pel que jo he sentit, es diu que són de can fanga, perquè antigament a les porteries de l'eixample, hi havia una peça per treure el fang que quedava a la sola de les sabates abans de pujar a casa; es veu que sempre anaven molt enfangats...

 << ves per on... >>


----------



## Xerinola

Hola!
Vaig a aportar el meu gra de sorra, tot i que m'ho heu posat difícil ehh??Ja no queden massa expressions per dir!

-Cap a Girona diem: "*Àngela Maria*!"
-I també he vist que algú del fòrum deia: "*Verge Maria de les 7 passes*" o alguna cosa així, jo aquesta versió no la coneixia, la que sí que conec i que he fet servir algun cop (sobretot en conya) és :"*Verge Maria dels 7 dolors*". QUina gràcia que les dues expressions es facin amb el número 7!
-I encara un altre punt: també s'ha parlat de coses com: "I un colló de mico" doncs la meva versió: "*I un bé negre amb potes rosses*" o "I* un titot de camellot*"
- També hi han aquestes: *"Que et moqui la iaia!"* , "*Vas bé cirerer*" o "*Demà m'afaitaràs*", però ja marxem de context!

Fins ara gent!

X:


----------



## Patriccke

Roi Marphille said:


> - cagum Dèu!


No conexia pas aquest eufemisme 
He sempre dit i sentit (a Catalunya Nord) "me cago en Déu"


----------



## ampurdan

Hola Patriccke!

Segons el meu punt de vista, "Gagum Déu" no és exactament un eufemisme, sinó una contracció de l'expressió que tu coneixes bé i crec que té la mateixa "força expressiva".


----------



## Tomby

Si, és veritat, com diu Samaruc "pardal" pot tenir unes connotacions, diguem obscenes. No obstant se suavitzen a l'utilitzar el diminutiu(pardalet), que tendeix a generalitzar a tots els ocells, no només al "_gorrion_" castellà. Crec que és aquesta la traducció. En català del principat és "ocells". 
Apartant-me una miqueta del tema, quan visiteu València no us oblideu veure "El Pardalot", crec que està a l'Església de Sant Joan, al costat del Mercat Central i enfront de la Llotja (centre de la ciutat).
_Xe, recollons, no se m'ocorre cap expressió de sorpresa. Quina mala llet!  _


----------



## Mei

Aquesta se m'ha escapat algun cop:

S'ha de tenir cullons per fer una cosa així (quan algú et desespera)
¡Cullons de toro, li arrosseguen per terra! (pel mateix)

... seguiré pensant... 

Mei


----------



## betulina

Mei said:


> Cullons de toro



Collons, Mei! 

Per cert, em sembla que no ha sortit "*cony*"! I derivats (recony!)


----------



## Mei

betulina said:


> Collons, Mei!
> 
> Per cert, em sembla que no ha sortit "*cony*"! I derivats (recony!)



 Merci 

Mei


----------



## Decret

Molt bones a tothom! M'he entrentingut força amb totes les vostes propostes. Per cert, pel que fa a *Can Fanga*, aqui teniu una explicació complerta:

"El malnom de Can Fanga, referit a la ciutat de Barcelona i per extensió als seus habitants, s'inicia al principi del segle XX. En aquella època encara no es coneixia l'asfalt, i el sauló o la sorra eren els únics paviments del carrer i la voravia. Era molt habitual doncs que, quan plovia, la ciutat s'enfangués i les persones que passejaven s'embrutessin els camals dels pantalons. El malnom el va crear la revista barcelonina _L'Esquella de la Torratxa_, i van ser els barcelonins els primers de fer-lo servir per referir-se no pas a Barcelona sinó a tot Catalunya, i a les seves circumstàncies polítiques: "a una classe dirigent que va voler nedar i guardar la roba, sense adonar-se que en aquestes circumstàncies les camises —fins i tot les de color blau Maó— acostumen a quedar tacades de fang, i d’altres excrescències encara més inconfessables". [1] A la zona de l'Eixample de Barcelona, com a moltes ciutats europees, hi havia unes peces en forma d'H, anomenats llevafangs, d'uns 20 centímetres d'alçada, fetes de ferro colat, per tal de netejar-se les sabates abans d'entrar al portal. Encara se'n poden veure en algunes cases de Ciutat Vella i de l'Eixample. El malnom encara perdura en l'imaginari català i als habitants de la ciutat se'ls coneix com a _fanguers_ o _de Can Fanga_."

i junt amb les de pixapins, etc. hi ha la de "*De la ciutat d'En Nyoca*", que tampoc es queda curta, "Manera despectiva de designar Barcelona i ridiculitzar els seus habitants. L'any 1821, durant l'epidèmia de febre groga, s'anomenava la ciutat de Nyoca el conjunt de barracons construïts per a la gent pobra al coster de Montjuïc".

Com a barceloní d'origen i penedesenc de fa més de 30 anys ja, tic el cor dividit entre ser un d'aquestos o anomernar-los!!!   

Tot això ho teniu a la Viquipèdia: https://ca.wikipedia.org/wiki/Malnoms_dels_barcelonins

Ara bé, que vol dir moro, (mira, una altre! jaja!), la que volia aportar com a expressió de sorpresa o renec, és una que vaig sentir fa una pila d'anys durant una actuació a Sant Hipòlit de Voltregà (tot i que qui la va dir, era un músic, i no pas de la zona). L'home en qüestió va patir no se quin entrebanc, i així mateix va dir: "*Cagun la Sang de Déu!*". Ens varem quedar garratibats!!! 

La de "Àngela Maria" també es diu per on soc (Penedès), i em penso que es comú a més llocs.

"*Vatua dena*", la fa servir molt un veinet "nouvingut" (fa més de 50 anys que viu a Catalunya, o sigui, ja m'enteneu), i pel que he vist el "vatua" si que es fa servir molt, pero l'afegitó "dena" no l'he trobat enlloc (encara!).

"*Cap de porc!*" quan algú fa una bajenada, algo així com "on vas tú ara!!!", més gràfica...

El tipic "*no fotis!*" no sé si ja estaba dita, versió més dura del tipic "vols dir?", "i ara!", etc. Una altre versió més ornamental "*no fotem cagalera!*".


----------

